# Exporting data from Excel spreadsheet to Powerpoint Slide using VBA



## bili2008 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi 
I am trying to export data from Excel spreadsheet to textbox on powerpoint slide. Following code refer to textbox on the slide. This is the text box created from "Drawing toolbox". 
" sld.Shapes(1).TextFrame.TextRange.Text = strCompany" 

Is there any way to refer to textbox created from "Control Toolbox"?. I 
have tried the following code but it does not work. 

" sld.Shapes("TextBox1").TextFrame.TextRange.Text = strCompany"

Your help is much apprecaited.

Thanks


----------

